
Open Cloud Manifesto - _pius
http://opencloudmanifesto.org/
======
Hexstream
I _adore_ the design of this site. Very clean!

------
lsb
Heroku alongside IBM. Kudos.

------
tomjen
Whoever designed that homepage needs to be taken out back and shoot. Also a
Manifesto isn't 6 pages full of corporate bullshit.

~~~
listic
Don't shoot please; maybe he will learn. I'm no designer, but I actually like
the clear forms and lush colors of this design, but immediately after this I
reach for brightness control to tone id down (there isn't one; I'm typing this
on an old laptop)

------
TweedHeads
Cloud providers should make it easy for cloud users to move their data to
other cloud providers.

Cloud providers and users should avoid any type of lock-in whether it is data
based, technology based or knowledge based.

~~~
lsc
what do you think of <http://eucalyptus.cs.ucsb.edu/> ?

It's pretty much just a clone of EC2... but it's open, so just about any VPS
provider (such as myself) could provide almost ec2 compatible services.

I wonder if something 'thinner' would be better, though? something that
required less cooperation from the hosting providers?

~~~
wmf
Eucalyptus is nice if you like EC2's abstractions, but it's not clear that
they're the right ones.

~~~
lsc
hm. Do you have other suggestions? I do need to implement something, my
current situation is clearly untenable (currently, my provisioning system is a
guy named Nick.) and yeah, I don't particularly like EC2's abstractions, but
they are a standard that many people know. (and I certainly would like a
situation where it's easy for EC2 users to switch between EC2 and myself. As
I'm much cheaper, I believe that would be a big win for me. I was here before
EC2.)

But yeah, I certainly am interested in other ideas.

what I'm not interested in is coming up with and marking my own
API/abstraction layer. Even if I released all the docs, it would be de-facto
proprietary. I want to use something that other people use. I want something
thought out by people smarter than I am. I'd really like something that my
customers alrealdy know how to use. (That's what attracts me to Eucalyptus.
EC2 has a rather large customer base, some of whom are price sensitive, and
thus who may wish to become my customers.)

~~~
listic
The alternatives to Eucalyptus seem not to be here just yet. I suggest that
you get in contact with the Cloudkick guys. If I understand correctly, the
purpose of their business is to integrate different cloud providers (Amazon
and VPS'es) so that you won't have to (do this on your own).

They have just launched, at the moment only support Amazon and plan to support
Slicehost. Talk to them, it might be beneficial for both of you.

~~~
lsc
hm. thanks. that looks pretty darn nice.

